# Railroad colors



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey all,


Just a quick question regarding railroad colors...

I'm planning on redoing my Lionel Alcos in Union Pacifiic livery and my Marx E units in Rio Grande schemes...so..

my question is....what colors do I buy? Do I go with straight yellow and grey for the UP locos, and straight yellow and silver for the Rio Grande paint?..

..or, do I try to locate paints that are authentic?

I know Floquil makes a ton of railroad colors, but the paint I found for UP paint schemes looks too orange per the pics I've seen in magazines and on the internet. I couldn't find a match for Rio Grande yellow.

Help, any help would be appreciated


Cheers, Ian


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Color shading can be just a matter of testing out. I would not do any color judgement over printed or screen viewed uses since they can distort shades. You are the first to be judgemental over specific RR color companies.


----------



## bradimous1 (Mar 3, 2010)

T-Man said:


> Color shading can be just a matter of testing out. I would not do any color judgement over printed or screen viewed uses since they can distort shades. You are the first to be judgemental over specific RR color companies.



t-man is spot on with this... I bought the floquil colors that on the screen didn't look like they would match up... even when originally putting it onto the loco it didn't look right, but as it dried, it matched up.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

I guess it doesn't really make much difference, but I've been schooled building military aircraft models for most of my life, so that's kind of my mindset. This is the first time I'll be painting a train, so I wasn't sure...

I'm not a "rivet counter", but I'm used to researching paint schemes for specific aircraft at specific times, for certain missions, accurate weapons loads, etc, etc, blah, blah, blah

I suppose I was just concerned about how picky people will be

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ian,

You'll get no color complaints from me ... except, of course, if you splash on any of Stillakid's infamous flourescent crane deck "Alien Green" ... I'll come at ya' all guns a-blazing! :laugh:

(Sorry, Jim ... couldn't resist )

TJ


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ian, if you are seriously into an exact color match, you might explore an historical society blog associated with your railroad of choice. I registered with one for the L & N railroad; they frequently discuss what the exact color matches are, what manufacturer has the closest match and best product, swap photos of depots they are duplicating on layouts, and so on.

Best of luck with it!


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

OK, sounds good, I'll try it and see


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Ian,
> 
> You'll get no color complaints from me ... except, of course, if you splash on any of Stillakid's infamous flourescent crane deck "Alien Green" ... I'll come at ya' all guns a-blazing! :laugh:
> 
> ...



I saw an o gauge Flying Saucer restaurant the other day on e bay.
It looked pretty cool!
That's what I should have done instead of my roundhouse. 
An all alien layout.:laugh:

Since most think of O as just "toys" anyway.

Edit.....

I went and looked for it to show you all but couldn't find it.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

You sure that it wasn't just one of your, "New Jersey Diners" you recalled from a trip?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Stillakid said:


> You sure that it wasn't just one of your, "New Jersey Diners" you recalled from a trip?


I don't think I can talk about Jersey here.:laugh:
I have to do it in the Jersey thread.

Matter of fact it must have been the second time I talked about Jersey as the boss (B&M) titled it Another Jersey thread when he moved my post.

By the way Jersey down by Barnegat lighthouse on Long beach Island used to have a home built just like a space ship (flying saucer) I will try to find a picture and put it in the Jersey thread.


Edit,
I am putting it in the Jersey thread.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I suspect it was an old, New Jersey hard roll that had gone mouldy!


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Reckers, Jersey hard rolls are so bad, mold won't grow on them. And there isn't a coffee cup that can hold enough coffee to soften them. I think they changed their name to "rocks".

Bob


----------

